# [SOLVED] PS4 Failed to initialize



## badnecros

HI GUYS! 

Console trouble here. any pros out in the midst wanting to give me a hand would be much appreciated. i am tech savy enough to do most component swaps, so dont hesitate to put those as responses if thats the case. i just dont want to go buy a component, and have it not be the issue is all.

So my PS4 wont boot. it mostly just hits the Playstation logo on a black screen, then shuts down. occasionally, (once every 5 or so boots) it wil say something along the lines of being unable to read the system data.

I boot the device in Safe mode, and try each of the menu options, in order.

1) Reboot the PS4,
- Reboots the PS4 and causes same issue.

2) Change resolution,
- Reboots the PS4, and causes the same issue.

3) Update software,
- A serious error has occurred (CE-30785-3)

4) Restore default settings,
- An Error has occurred (CE-30787-5)

5) Rebuild Database,
- An Error has occurred (CE-30787-5)

6) Intitialize PS4,
- Cannot initialize (CE-33566-3)

7) Initialize PS4 (Reinstall system software)
- Cannot initialize (CE-33566-3)

All this being said, ive also been using a USB drive to do the updates. ive had the USB drive formatted to FAT, FAT32, NTFS, as well as exFAT, and the updates dont work on any of them. i downloaded the update from Playstation.com, to ensure proper file configuration, and i had it stored in the USB with the file structure, "PS4>UPDATE>PS4UPDATE.PUP"


Any help on this would be great guys. thanks a bundle in advance.

P.S, i say guys as a non-gender orientation. i know there are plenty of female techies out there, and i respect each of you too. please dont take offence when i use the term.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: PS4 Failed to initialize*

You haven't opened the device have you?

Since the unit is new, claim your warranty.


----------



## badnecros

*Re: PS4 Failed to initialize*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You haven't opened the device have you?
> 
> Since the unit is new, claim your warranty.


i would rather know why its doing what its doing personally. i was just curious if anyone knew. i like to learn. shipping it to sony, so they can "replace minor components" thank you for your suggestion though. if i was anyone else, i would do that


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: PS4 Failed to initialize*

The error codes and failures can be anything. Console errors are vary rarely published as the manufacturer always takes care of it.


----------



## badnecros

*Re: PS4 Failed to initialize*

HEY GUYS! 
I fixed my own issue. its the hard drive. need to replace it. figured anyone would like to know if they are techy much like me. just knowing makes it better. i had a spare PS3 3rd gen Slim hanging about, and tossed the HDD from that in. all fixed up.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Glad to hear!


----------

